# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Angel fish newbie

## new angel

Hi everyone, I need some help with my new angels. I bought 3 manacupuru angel fish in Clementi last Saturday. Its their third day today in their new home when I discover some red veins on their body and fins. I was at the shop again and found the same symptoms in their remaining manacupuras. In my tank there are also some platinum and koi angels, they seems fine. Are my manacupuras sick? What should I do? Thanks for input.

----------

